# yarra river kayak trip



## elbichito (Nov 16, 2010)

Was going to try kayaking down the yarra on my sit on top kayak. from around teh doncaster warrandyte area. just wondering how safe it was and if any areas were worth fishing at all . i heard about murray cod in warrandyte. i also heard theres a tunnel in warrandyte. the pound tunnel that can be dangerous. on the yarra. any advice would be apreciated. or any rapids to avoid and any fishing advice. regards brian. or maybe any other trip or fishing adventure on a lake or river that would be worth it this sat. in and around melbourne. thanks.


----------



## doddsj (May 24, 2010)

G'day,

The Yarra River around Warrandyte contains Carp, Murray Cod, Rainbow Trout, Brown Trout, Goldfish, Roach, Eels, Blackfish, Redfin and Macquarie Perch. There is also the chance of catching both Silver and Golden Perch. The water downstream varies from large pools to sections of shallow water with rapids. I often see groups of Canoes paddling here so no doubt it is doable. As for Pound Bend you do not go through the Tunnel. Just follow the River which is joined by the Tunnel at both ends. Haven't tried Lures here but Baits to use are Scrub Worms, Small Yabbies and Cheese either Mozarrella or Tasty. Plenty of snags in some of the Larger pools and these are the places to try.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Mzuri (Jan 19, 2010)

G'day Elbichito

Hope you had a chance to hit the Yarra, I have done it a few times from various localities, and depending what species you are targeting, it can be hit and miss at times. I like to put my little yak in below the Mullum Mullum Creek entrance on the Northern bank of the Yarra, and head upstream, I have caught most of the species mentioned by Steve from this point up, but mainly on bait. It's more or less untouched by bank anglers for a fair distance upstream from this point.

You will need to get out and drag your kayak over the first 3 runs before hitting the long pools. You can easily pick any reckless fast water spots as you approach em from below, and the only bad spot is roughly the 3rd run up from the launching spot. You will hit a steep rock bar, and will need to definitely get out of the yak to get over it.

Above this rock bar appears to be a regular haunt of nudists in summer, but don't let that distract you from fishing the rocky runs in this section. upstream from here consists of long pools with the odd fast shallow run dividing em which you will need to navigate by foot, kayak in tow.

So far I have had zero success on lures, but will be keeping at it until I do, so far bait is has been the only productive method.

Have caught some thumper redfin in the slow flowing pools directly beneath the runs, usually get em in pairs before the eels turn up, and if you are lucky you may get a cod.

As for carp, roach and eels, they are great fun from a yak too, especially thumper carp.

The place definitely has potential, you just have to keep at it.

Word of warning, I have had juvenile tiger snakes swim across the river regularly in this location, and they appear to be overly curious, as they weren't deterred by my presence on the bank and insisted on coming to my location on the bank. Thankfully, they haven't sneaked up on to the back of my yak yet, but be careful all the same.

Catch Ya

Rob


----------

